# HGH Research papers?



## BigFella (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm accompanying my wife to the specialist on Monday. I want to convince him that he should prescribe HGH for her. I figure the best way to do this it to ensure that he knows, as my T doctor knows, that we have a very good understanding of all this - perhaps better than he does. My experience of good doctors (yes, they do exist) are that they know that they don't know everything, and they respect clients they can work with. I can understand hat attitude - I can imagine how soul-destroying it must be to have an endless stream of people demanding that the doctor fix them - without taking any ownership at all.

I know there are very few research papers on TRT. I'm failing to find *any* on HGH for adults. Does anyone have any input, or suggestions on where I can find some?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

hey big fella

 A simple google search will lead you to some great studies. Just have an eye for what is real science and what is an advertisement.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a bunch.  I can round them up for you.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 27, 2012)

Duh. Feel like an idiot now. Yes, there is a treasure trove out there.

Thanks guys.

Edit: there is SO MUCH GOOD STUFF THERE!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey bigfella!!! anything that really sticks out to you as fantastic be sure to bring it over and post up in the GH section my friend!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 28, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey bigfella!!! anything that really sticks out to you as fantastic be sure to bring it over and post up in the GH section my friend!


Ok, will do. My project for the weekend.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey bigfella!!! anything that really sticks out to you as fantastic be sure to bring it over and post up in the GH section my friend!



yes im with zeek on this couldn't have said it better myself. If u find something that is really juicy post it up bro

Our site is still fairly small and growing everyday, but we need good quality post. Our HGH section has some good info. but not THAT much and no studies really that i remember off the top of my head.

Im also going to go fishing for some all-round good articles, not just on HGH but on anything that has to do with AAS, PCT, HGH, Peptides ect.

all i do latly is read read read lol


----------



## BigFella (Jul 30, 2012)

Still researching. It appears that 95% of them are pay-per-view, but there are some excellent ones.

The best one so far is http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199007053230101

A very powerful quote (this is a research paper, not advertising): The effects of six months of human growth hormone on lean body mass and adipose-tissue mass were equivalent in magnitude to the changes incurred during 10 to 20 years of aging.

Also:
The administration of human growth hormone for six months in group 1 was accompanied by an 8.8 percent increase in lean body mass, a 14.4 percent decrease in adipose-tissue mass, and a 1.6 percent increase in average lumbar vertebral bone density (P<0.05 in each instance). Skin thickness increased 7.1 percent (P = 0.07).


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 30, 2012)

8.8 percent increase in lean body mass. And to think these studies are done on people who are just average citizens. Not bro's like us who go to the gym everyday and get it in. So think what percent of lean body mass it provides to people who work out hard body on a daily basis.

good find BigFella


----------

